# 2012 Cobia Season



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-Hnh_M74Cw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Wow great video. Yall killed em! Makes me wanna cobia fish!


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice work. You'll be eating good for awhile!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Video!!! What boat was that?? It looks like a perfect boat for cobia fishing!!


----------



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you, and the boat I fish on is Nothin Matters out of Daybreak Marina.


----------



## fisher1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome video John. That GOPRO does a sweet job.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool!! Is that a 32' Topaz or a 37'??


----------



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

37'


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Way cool video. Awesome coordination on those double hook ups!


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to film and put the video together, much appreciated.


----------

